

San Diego: join us for Hacker News meetup #19 (Fri 7/29) - compumike
http://anyvite.com/iiusw6wcg0

======
Vadoff
I went to this meetup once in SD last school year, it was a huge eye-opener
for me when I was on the fence on the idea of startups.

Now I'm currently in Silicon Valley with my brother cranking hardcore to roll
out an app before fall quarter starts.

If you've never been to a hacker news meetup before, just go!

~~~
jayliew
glad you enjoyed it; if you were there last year I probably met you then. I'm
in Silicon Valley too, hit me up if you happen to be near Hacker Dojo!

------
andrewvc
OK, so, once again the SD meetup rockets to the front page of HN, then accrues
no further votes. Not surprising, clearly they are coordinating their voting.

This brings to light the issue that other meetups (I run the LA one) don't put
the effort into coordinating votes like SD does. I'm not sure what the
solution here is, but I don't like the status quo.

~~~
jayliew
If "coordinating" == "gaming", then _no_ , SDHN is _not_ coordinating voting.
Thanks for your concern.

